# ENP at UKGE



## Steampunkette (Jun 3, 2022)

My envy is notable.

I hope you all have the -best- time, there!


----------



## TheSword (Jun 3, 2022)

I really did want to be there. Particularly as I live about 20 minutes away. Unfortunately had to work. 

I hope it went well! The stand looks great.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 3, 2022)

Yeah, have fun gang! Promote/Sell a lot of ENP product!


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Jun 3, 2022)

Lookin sharp! (The leatherette LU, and the ENP team as well!)


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Jun 4, 2022)

Cool!

What are the odds that the Level Up books will make it into North American (read: Canadian) retail? Or be available through Amazon, even (not my preferred choice)?


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jun 4, 2022)

TwiceBorn2 said:


> Cool!
> 
> What are the odds that the Level Up books will make it into North American (read: Canadian) retail? Or be available through Amazon, even (not my preferred choice)?



I can say that I got my email from the fulfillment company that my Kickstarter copies are ON THE TRUCK to me, and I may even recieve next week. So hype!

But who knows if they are going to release copies into the 3-tier system (manufacturer -> distributor -> retailer)


----------



## Morrus (Jun 4, 2022)

The books are currently in U.K. distribution (as in Asmodee placed a large order which we’ve shipped). We’re talking to US distributors but the best way to make sure your FLGS gets them is to ask them to get it in — they can ask their distributor to stock it or order directly from us.

Of course you can also buy them directly from our website (it’s preorder right now but will be regular order very soon). We have warehouses with stock in the U.K. and US.


----------

